# How To Deal With The Guilt Of Sexual Sin



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 9, 2008)

In the past here some have made posts about this subject and being addicted to sexual videos and such things. John Piper preaches a very helpful message here for those who may have commited this sin in the past and are dealing with the guilt of it and for those who may be involved in it now.

How to Deal with the Guilt of Sexual Failure for the Glory of Christ and His Global Cause :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 9, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> In the past here some have made posts about this subject and being addicted to sexual videos and such things. John Piper preaches a very helpful message here for those who may have commited this sin in the past and are dealing with the guilt of it and for those who may be involved in it now.
> 
> How to Deal with the Guilt of Sexual Failure for the Glory of Christ and His Global Cause :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library



I listen to a ton of Piper messages, and without having clicked on the link I believe I can say I've listened to this one in the past.

If it's the one I'm thinking of let me tell you I truly second Brother James' recommendation to listen to this message. It is *TOP-NOTCH *stuff. When Piper gets to Colossians 2 and starts talking about our sins being nailed to the cross I was bouncing off the walls. In a good way of course!


----------



## Herald (Feb 9, 2008)

Brother James, I have *never* seen a message like this before. Tremendous. It is a message that needs to be proclaimed more than ever. Yes, do not sin, but if you do sin you have One who has plead your case to the Father through His blood, Jesus Christ the Righteous!


----------

